# Vulgar display of power



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

So took the Taco Grande out today and dusted off the cobwebs. Heavy shooting of this frame tends to make my neck sore. I haven't made a video with it since I put the new tubes on. I had to upgrade my catchbox some because previously I had shots tearing through it with this frame.

The upgrade? The rear bench seat from a 2000s Nissan sentra. The whole seat cushion, I gussied it up with paracord. Next up was some carpet and padding from the trunk of the same sentra, very thick and very tough to cut. I decided to go with a single can to concentrate the shots at the cushion. It worked very well I must say.

The frame: modified crutch ttf starship. Full length about 5 feet. Banded with double dankung 3060 black tubes with about 11" active draw. Very heavy draw at about 42-45" I would say 40lbs+.

The ammo! Of course this is ultimately the most important part. 24g roller bearings, steel. And one 1" steel ball. But I'm trying to find bigger things to shoot!

And of course here is a video of the whole shindig. Shooting from about 30'. The shots are too fast for me to track.




































Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's really cool


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Tag said:


> That's really cool


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Better not get a flyer with That bad boy.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Better not get a flyer with That bad boy.


Liable to kill your neighbor with that sort of set up...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Got to admit, that's a mean set up


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Creative and amazing.Way to big for my tired arms.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Better not get a flyer with That bad boy.


It shoots laser straight lol. Wide fork means no fork hits.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> Creative and amazing.Way to big for my tired arms.


It's def a beast. It's alot of fun to shoot

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

I thwack those roller bearings make! Holy mackerel!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

MonRiver said:


> I thwack those roller bearings make! Holy mackerel!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


They are my favorite to shoot. They spin in air

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

You need a big pocket to put that in.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

kevmar said:


> You need a big pocket to put that in.


Not really an edc lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

